# Telnet verbindung prüfen



## doppela (12. September 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich prüfen ob mein Script eine Telnet verbindung aufgbaut hat.
Ich dachte mir es funktioniert so.

Function verbindung (WB)
Set wshshell =CreateObject("Wscript.shell")
resultat = wshshell.run("Telnet "& WB & ,,true)
WScript.Echo (resultat)
End Function

Aber da bekomme ich immer eine 0 egal ob eine verbindung besteht oder nicht. 
Ich soll in meiner Firma 35 WLAN Bridges einmal am Tag rebooten, aber mit dem Web Interface macht dasnicht wirklich spass.
Und so bin ich mir eben nicht sicher ob die geräte auch eine Verbindung hergestellt haben bevor ich den befehl zum reboot los baller.

Also hat mir da jemand einen rat?


Gruß doppela


----------

